# Was thinking of installing these?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Man, that's a smoking deal. Chances are there's some junk brand ballast inside, but it seems like all the T8 ballasts are junk nowadays anyhow.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> Wondering how the grey reflector will work. If you lose much light because of it. It's actually more of a metallic looking grey. Price is certainly good on them.


 A white reflector would be better
This item cannot be shipped to the following state(s): AK,HI WHY NOT:blink:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I saw a opened one at Home Depot, looked alright actually.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


>


The thought had crossed my mind. I would install the galvanized(grey) ones in a heartbeat in my own shop.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I put ones like that in my shop but with silver reflectors. I ended up hating the chain thing though. I took that off, took the cord off and punched ko's on each side and surface mounted them and ran EMT to them. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I put ones like that in my shop but with silver reflectors. I ended up hating the chain thing though. I took that off, took the cord off and punched ko's on each side and surface mounted them and ran EMT to them. :laughing:





Don't lie......you have nm cable running to everything don't ya!:yes:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Don't lie......you have nm cable running to everything don't ya!:yes:


uh oh the truth comes out

~<Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Don't lie......you have nm cable running to everything don't ya!:yes:


Yep there is NM in the attic, coming through the ceiling to a handy box then out of that in EMT.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have one above my work bench, works fine the light is fine.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the fact these things are cord connected. Hang and plug in. Fast : )


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought a similar looking fixture at Rural King for $9.99. I just wanted something cheap and disposable to run off my small generator to light basements and mechanical rooms during service panel changes. A lot cooler light than quartz work lights. I put shatter shields on the lamps then run a couple of nylon tyraps around the whole fixture to hold the lamps secure. Just plug it in and hang it or stand it on end and its good to go.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

amptech said:


> I bought a similar looking fixture at Rural King for $9.99. I just wanted something cheap and disposable to run off my small generator to light basements and mechanical rooms during service panel changes. A lot cooler light than quartz work lights. I put shatter shields on the lamps then run a couple of nylon tyraps around the whole fixture to hold the lamps secure. Just plug it in and hang it or stand it on end and its good to go.


Aw damn, why didn't I ever think of that. The way the guys go through work lights that could save some $$.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Aw damn, why didn't I ever think of that. The way the guys go through work lights that could save some $$.


 thats right:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I like the fact these things are cord connected. Hang and plug in. Fast : )


easy installation. just cut a duplex outlet every 8' and just hang and plug.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

that is pretty cheap.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

They are actually pretty nice lights. Put up four today. Will put up the rest tommorow. Have to say I'm renting a lift next time. Hate 12' ladders.


----------

